# I need numbers - who is coming to the meet?



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Could you please add yourself to this thread so i know who is coming to the meet and how many of you?

We need to know if this meet is viable or not?

Thanks all

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)




----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Saturday only, inc meal Dizzi & Abbie


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I intended on coming Saturday in the day only

Louise & Georgia xx


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

DH & I coming for the whole thing - Friday afternoon to Sunday morning staying both nights   

xxxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Carole Paul and Robert booked in to the premier inn for Friday and Saturday - but if there is room in the hotel we would prefer it !


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

We would like to come Friday - going home Saturday night xxx


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Baby2, DH and C..(DH may drop out if he has last minute contract to do), have booked a family room for the whole weeknd at the hotel


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Anyone else coming to the meet? I really need to know numbers, especially for the meal as if we do not have enough numbers for the meal we will be charged the same rate for the room but will not get the meal included in that price..................

Please let me know so i can work out if the meet is viable this year 

Mel
x


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

would it be easier if the whole thing got cancelled as it looks like not many people can make it, and have a big "day out" instead   , that way no-one loses money, it can be a big picnic/reunion style thing? and as it's just for the day , people don't have to worry about committing perhaps to a whole weekend? and it's less work for you guys trying to organise   
just a thought


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

BABY2 said:


> would it be easier if the whole thing got cancelled as it looks like not many people can make it, and have a big "day out" instead  , that way no-one loses money, it can be a big picnic/reunion style thing? and as it's just for the day , people don't have to worry about committing perhaps to a whole weekend? and it's less work for you guys trying to organise
> just a thought


Sounds like a good idea hun, will keep that idea in mind - will keep you all posted about this meet 

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Unfortunately due to lack of numbers the main FF meet is now cancelled.

*All rooms have been cancelled.*

We apologise to those of you who were looking forward to this meet, we were really looking forward to it also but i suppose it was not good timing on our part due to the world cup and that people do ALWAYS pull out at the last minute.

It has been suggested that we could meet for a daytime event where people do not have to think about finding the money for a whole weekend and having to commit to that weekend.

Mel
x​


----------

